# Sedona Black Ti w/DIW burl



## SDB777 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yesterday was fun...physical therapy, excessive heat in the shop.....








Finally the packaging matched up with the actual product.
Pen: Sendona Black Titanium Fountain Pen(ArizonaShiloutte)
Wood: Desert Ironwood Burl(Bad Dog Burls)

Turned, sanded to 800, thin CA'd, re-sand at 800, EEE, 3x thick CA, Plastix Polish, waxed and buffed....then photo'd this morning.


C&C always welcomed....thanks!



Scott (a lot of drama around here) B


----------



## skywizzard (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful pen Scott. I just made my first Sedona for a lady customer who wanted a smaller, lighter fountain. She requested BOW and it turned out nice, but not as eye catching as your DIW Burl. My only criticism is that I don't own your pen


----------



## glen r (Aug 12, 2010)

Scott, that is one beautiful pen that anyone would be very proud to own.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome pen, and photo.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats a stunning pen.  Beautiful!


----------

